# Sauvegarde avec Itunes



## Rheves (29 Avril 2021)

Salut à toutes et tous, simplement pour savoir si je fais une sauvegarde de mon Iphone 11 avec Itunes est-ce que l'appli de google 2fa et son accés est sauvegardée sans devoir si besoin rentrer à nouveau tous les codes ?


----------



## Rheves (30 Avril 2021)

Il n'y a personne, pas même un modérateur pour me dire que ce message est bien visible ?


----------

